# Hilfe ! Kann mein Cdrom nicht mounten !

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Meine Config in der fstab Date sieht so aus

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0         /mnt/cdrom       iso9660       ro.noauto       00

Was stimmt das nicht!

Gruss Dave

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich würde so machen (das ist meine fstab)

```

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom    auto            ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0

```

wobei /media/cdrom durch /mnt/cdrom ersetzt werden muss.

Welchen Fehler bekommst du? Es könnte auch sein, dass isofs für cdrom im kernel nicht aktiviert ist.

----------

## Gekko

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wobei /media/cdrom durch /mnt/cdrom ersetzt werden muss.

 

Wenn ihm danach ist kann ers auch unter /kaktus/hallo_du einhängen. Geschickter ist es natürlich wie alle anderen alles unter /mnt zu mounten, das stimmt schon.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe es gemacht geht nicht!

Habe es so gemouten

 mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom  stimmt das so?

Gruss Dave

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom  stimmt das so?
> 
> 

 

das stimmt schon so. Aber welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du wenn du mount /mnt/cdrom eingibst?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Fehlermeldung

mount: Special device /dev/hdc does not exist

Gruss DaveLast edited by Hotstuff on Sun Oct 10, 2004 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mach mal ls /dev/hd* -al, was bekommst du?

----------

## Gekko

Hi, bitte mach mal ein 

```
dmesg | grep drive
```

und guck welche Device das Laufwerk wirklich hat.

LG & viel Glück, Gekko

@pablo_supertux: alle Wege führen nach Rom, gell?   :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pablo_supertux: alle Wege führen nach Rom, gell?  

 

yep, so ist es, und man lernt jeden Tag immer was neues   :Cool: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich befinde mich an einen anderen PC darum schreibe ich nicht alles rein.

Es kommen nur meine Hardisk 

/dev/hda

/dev/hda1

/dev/hda2

/dev/hda3

/dev/hdb

/dev/hdb1

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gekko

auch bei meinem Vorschlag?

----------

## Hotstuff

Ne dort kommen meine CD Rom

hbc: HL-DT-St DVDRAM usw

hdd: HL-DT-St CD Rom usw

Das sind meine CD Roms

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gekko

Hast Du es jetzt auch probiert mit /dev/hdc und /dev/hdd zu mounten? Existiert das Verzeichnis in das Du es einhängen willst überhaupt? Hast Du auch ISO9660 und Joliet im Kernel?

Bitte check das alles nochmal durch.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Joliet wo finde ich das im Kernel?

Man der scheiss geht einfach nicht. Wie meine Netzwerk Karte geht auch nicht  

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Grus Dave[/b]

----------

## Gekko

1. Nie die Nerven wegschmeissen

2. Fäkalien gehören ins Klo und nicht ins Forum! (Siehe Forumsregeln - die sind hier sticky)

3. Unter Dateisysteme musst du für Joliet gucken.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ist Joliet genau so geschrieben im Kernel unter Filesystem. Ich finde es nicht

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

```
CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->

<*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

[*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

[*]   Transparent decompression extension

<*> UDF file system support
```

Das erklärt aber nicht mount: Special device /dev/hdc does not exist, was steckt denn in /dev/cdroms/?

----------

## Hotstuff

Wie kann man das nachschauen was drin ist?

Befehl?

Gruss Dave

NB. Es ist alles Aktiviert

----------

## psyqil

ls?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es hat gar nichts drin

Gruss Dave

----------

## theche

ein /dev/cdroms habe ich auch nicht (nicht mal den ordner) kann aber damit zusammenhängen, dass ich das cdromlaufwerk vorm booten rausgenommen habe...

sollte aber mE sowieso nur n symlink von /dev/hdb oder /dev/hdd sein, oder?

aber schon strange dass dmesg was ausgibt...

vllt löst du erstmal das problem mit der netzwerkkarte, damit du die configfiles nicht abschreiben musst um sie hier zu posten...

----------

## pablo_supertux

@dave: mach ma

```

$ ls -al /dev/cdroms/

```

und 

```

$ ls -al /dev/ide/

```

und

```

$ ls -al /dev/ide/host0/bus1/

```

vielleicht fehlen dir ein Paar Symlinks

----------

## Hotstuff

[quote="pablo_supertux"]@dave: mach ma

```

$ ls -al /dev/cdroms/

```

und

```

$ ls -al /dev/ide/host0/bus1/

```

Bei diesen gibt es nur eine Fehlermeldung. Es findet es nicht!

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Gibt es kein Tool für Gentoo wo die CD Roms selber sucht und installiert. Darf aber nicht über 1.44 MB seinj. Kann nur files auf den pc laden mit der Diskette weil die netzwerkarte einen harten kopf hat   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Zur deiner Frage: Nein.

Ein großes Problem ist, daß du nur unvollständige Konsolenmeldungen postest und sich eventuelle Schreib/Systemfehler zu einer undurchschaubaren Melange vereinigen.

Da du ja immer die Ausgaben abschreiben mußt würde ich vorschlagen, daß du Dateien auf deiner Floppy anlegst die von deinem 2. Rechner aus, hier wiedergegebene werden können.

1. Melde dich als Administrator auf dem System mittels "su" an.

2. Mounte deine Diskette !

```

mount /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB

```

3. Gib SYS Infos durch:

```

dmesg | grep drive >> /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB/dmesg.txt

ls -al /dev/cdroms/ >> /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB/cdrom.txt

ls -al /dev/ide/ >> /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB/ide.txt

ls -al /dev/sc* >> /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB/ide.txt

cat /etc/fstab >> /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB/fstab.txt

```

4. Unmounte deine Floppy (unmount /mnt/DEIN_FLOPPY_MOUNTVERZEICHNIS_AUS_DER_FSTAB), die Dateien werden erst jetzt physikalisch auf Diskette geschrieben!

5. Poste die Dateien hier im Forum.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Hier ist alles

dmesg.txt

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

hda: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8480B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -2 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

```

ide.txt

```
total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Oct 11 10:32 hd

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 host0

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 host0

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Oct 11 10:32 hd

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 host0

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 host0

```

fstab.txt

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660  

noauto,ro      

0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

cdrom ging nicht

Gruss Dave

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Da du einen DVD Brenner und ein DVD Laufwerk hast, folgender Vorschlag.

1. Wieder als Admin mittels "su" einloggen und die Verzeichnisse "/mnt/cdrom" und "/mnt/dvdbrenner" falls noch nicht vorhanden anlegen.

```

mkdir /mnt/cdrom

mkdir /mnt/dvdbrenner

```

2. "/etc/fstab" editieren

den orginalen Eintrag "/dev/discs/disc0/ ..bla,bla" löschen und durch: 

```

/dev/hdd   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660       noauto,user,exec    0 0

/dev/hdc   /mnt/dvdbrenner  iso9660   noauto,user,exec    0 0

```

ersetzen (pro Laufwerkseintrag eine Zeile verwenden). 

3.Mit "mount /mnt/dvdbrenner" und "mount /mnt/cdrom" testen.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es geht immer noch nicht ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Kommt immer es existiert nicht! 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss Dave

NB: Besten Dank das ihr so gedult habt mit meinen PC  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Juhui es lauft   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Habe es rausgefunden

Gruss und besten Dank Dave

----------

## Gekko

Ich beobachte den Thread jetzt schon solange, dass ich jetzt ur gern wissen würde woran es gelegen hat   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Der Fehler war bei Grub

default=0

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /linux-2.6.8.1 ro root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

Das war der Fehler

```
hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi
```

Gruss Dave

----------

